# POST THE BEST SPRAY GUNS!



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

BRANDS, MODELS......


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

For me Walcom GEO's......i have used sata's, devilibiss, binks but i like the GEO's....But i hear great things about IWATA


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

sata jet 2000,sata jet 3000 and iwata


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

sata 95 1.5 tip for base,sealer,flakes pearls,,, sata 200 1.5 tip for clear


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

First I must say that I have done so many reserch on spray guns and this is my 2 cents. First we have sata now to me these are like the point and shoot cameras ex pour paint crank up the air and spray with great results. Iwata are like slr camera with fine tunning they will spray clear like glass but if you don't tune it right u will hate them. The sharps and devilbliss starting line finishline are made in china those to me are like cell phones camera suck but can take a picture. Now we need to know what air supply do u have. For me I have a 25 gallon 2.5 sears comp. And with my sata 2000 I really can't use it. It will use to much air and my comp can't keep up. Now my iwata since the intel is only 15 psi I can spray fenders hoods small parts with no problem. So to answer your question I would choose iwata for the price and the low air consumption.


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

Iwata did start a new line fron Italy they are the airgunza they start at 99.99 at coastairbrush. I have a 3.5 needle for my poly primer and for flake and it's a well built gun. Nice machining and you can tell it's built solid better then my devilbliss flg. I love that they don't have no gasket or orings. I say if buying a china made sharp devilbliss etc I would just buy a harbor freight hvlp gun. I heard from people get great results but they are air hogs.


----------



## LSHOPPER (Feb 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Feb 23 2011, 07:58 PM~19945734
> *sata jet 2000,sata jet 3000 and iwata
> *



get sata bro there the best.........


----------



## DOUBLE D 88 (Sep 17, 2007)

devilbiss gti is what i use,i have only shot waterborne and clear and came out great alot depends on how u set it up and your compressor cfm i have a 60 gallon compressor so its pretty decent paid 500 for the gun and it came with 3 tips...my next gun will problaly will be a iwata i hear alot of gud things on them


----------



## DOUBLE D 88 (Sep 17, 2007)

devilbiss gti is what i use,i have only shot waterborne and clear and came out great alot depends on how u set it up and your compressor cfm i have a 60 gallon compressor so its pretty decent paid 500 for the gun and it came with 3 tips...my next gun will problaly will be a iwata i hear alot of gud things on them


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

devilbiss GTI for base and a Iwata lph400 for clear...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

i heard iwata the best clear gun too.. :dunno:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Best bang for your Buck is astro pneumatic. $100ish and it lays down finely and evenly enough for candy. They got a lvlp I wanna try with my small compressor.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

i use iwata w400 WB1 with a 1.4mm. its made for water base and atomizes 2ce as fine as a devilbiss or sata. it loves 2ks of any brand and puts them on like butter, less peel. great for flow coating... its a good all rounder puts base on nice too. ive painted over 3000 collision jobs with it and probably 50+ repaints, im about to order a new one next week i love it that much...


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Iwata and it's not overpriced like Sata. Get a good gun and it pays for itself.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Feb 23 2011, 09:31 PM~19945426
> *BRANDS, MODELS......
> *


Hands down Sata rp for clear(1.3 or 1.4 depends on your spraying style),it's the all time best gun out there,I use a hvlp 3000,with a 1.4 tip for base.
Demo'd Iwata supernova,and devil-crap tekno-shit,none even came close,for not much more $$,the sata's are the best.


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Feb 23 2011, 11:46 PM~19947344
> *i heard iwata the best clear gun too.. :dunno:
> *


It lays like glass at such a low psi and u don't waste that much clear.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel85lx_@Feb 24 2011, 12:20 PM~19950923
> *It lays like glass at such a low psi and u don't waste that much clear.
> *


theres an article out there where they tested the Sata vs Iwata and the Sata actually wasted less clear, ill see if i find it and post it....  
but for me ALL SATA...... 


I THINK I FOUND IT :biggrin: 

http://www.kustomkulturelounge.com/forum/s...-Iwata-LPH400LV


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

i've never shot a SATA but im curios to try one, I hear good things about sata... But I also hear that the Tekna is pretty close to it.. dont quote me but thats what a paint rep told me...


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Feb 24 2011, 04:41 PM~19951963
> *theres an article out there where they tested the Sata vs Iwata and the Sata actually wasted less clear, ill see if i find it and post it....
> but for me ALL SATA......
> I THINK I FOUND IT  :biggrin:
> ...


Cool article,wasn't concerned that much with material usage when I demo'd the new Iwata's,but that's interesting.
I work mainly in collision repairs,and I did find the Iwata slow as shit compared to the sata,which makes a difference in the long run when you work on flat rate.


----------



## jgcustomz (Dec 4, 2005)

i luv my sata 2000, when i clear with it it lays down like glass with little oversray.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Feb 24 2011, 05:15 PM~19953249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a Bomb ass gun 
post picture of the tip


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Feb 24 2011, 11:46 PM~19954560
> *thats a Bomb ass gun
> post picture of the tip
> *


You really wanna see my tip :naughty: It came with two tips, 1.0 and a 1.3


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Feb 24 2011, 08:11 PM~19954866
> *You really wanna see my tip :naughty: It came with two tips, 1.0 and a 1.3
> *


NO..... DICK..... 
how much you pay for that gun??


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

accuspray is the shit


----------



## ss63 (Jul 8, 2009)

I tried an Iwata lph400 and it wasn't for me.spray pattern too small and slow.I now have a Devilbiss GTI and a sata 3000 and i love them both.I believe the sata must have a 1.4 tip for good clear atomization. My .02


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Feb 25 2011, 02:16 AM~19956133
> *NO..... DICK.....
> how much you pay for that gun??
> *


$550, only use it for candy


----------



## lowcote (Sep 10, 2008)

Sata 3000 1.3 tip for base and lph400 for clear


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ss63_@Feb 25 2011, 05:49 PM~19956641
> *I tried an Iwata lph400 and it wasn't for me.spray pattern too small and slow.I now have a Devilbiss GTI and a sata 3000 and i love them both.I believe the sata must have a 1.4 tip for good clear atomization. My .02
> *


lph 400 and w400 wb1 spray like 2 diffrrent guns. just like the sata 3000 the wb1 you have to spray in quick passes cause it lays it on healthy but really flat. not to mention the w400 series guns are much lighter than devillbiss and sata guns. i found that i was using much less clear than the devilbiss gti and it was another reason i switched. cant believe no one else is repin this gun on here... feel like sending yall one to pass around and try out lol.


----------



## ss63 (Jul 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 25 2011, 05:02 PM~19961442
> *lph 400 and w400 wb1 spray like 2 diffrrent guns. just like the sata 3000 the wb1 you have to spray in quick passes cause it lays it on healthy but really flat. not to mention the w400 series guns are much lighter than devillbiss and sata guns. i found that i was using much less clear than the devilbiss gti and it was another reason i switched. cant believe no one else is repin this gun on here... feel like sending yall one to pass around and try out lol.
> *


might wanna do that cause shit ain't cheap to replace too often.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Use SATA 2000 for sealer and 3000 for base and tekna for clear.


----------



## clutch1 (Jun 9, 2010)

I like my Iwata LPH400 for clear and base. I just shoot a few times a year for the heck of it.. but I dig it.


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Just bought these, heard alotta good things bout em.....


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Feb 28 2011, 03:07 PM~19976712
> *Just bought these, heard alotta good things bout em.....
> 
> 
> ...


saw these in a paint panel magazine, let us know what there like...


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

....


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

*TTT * :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Feb 27 2011, 09:07 PM~19976712
> *Just bought these, heard alotta good things bout em.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Feb 23 2011, 10:46 PM~19947344
> *i heard iwata the best clear gun too.. :dunno:
> *


for small panels


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

last time i used an iwata was to dispose my primer,,lol,,im not saying there junk,,,just the one i had was,,,


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Feb 23 2011, 09:58 PM~19945734
> *sata jet 2000,sata jet 3000 and iwata
> *



3000 is what i rock!!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Apr 27 2011, 06:56 PM~20435541
> *3000 is what i rock!!
> *


im tempted to purchase a 3000 but my first gun and still my #1 gun is my 95,,i demoed a few guns,,and theres a brand that i liked,,i cant remeber the name,,but the thing was quiet and hogged the material on,,and you could buy seperate pieces instead of the whole rebuilt kit


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

HOW BOUT FOR A NEWBIE STARTING OUT I DONT WANT TO BUY THE BEST AND FUCK IT UP....


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 28 2011, 02:28 PM~20440848
> *HOW BOUT FOR A NEWBIE STARTING OUT I DONT WANT TO BUY THE BEST AND FUCK IT UP....
> *


keep it clean dont let clear harden in the gun and your gun wont get fucked up unless u drop it lol


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 28 2011, 12:28 PM~20440848
> *HOW BOUT FOR A NEWBIE STARTING OUT I DONT WANT TO BUY THE BEST AND FUCK IT UP....
> *


i used a husky from home depot,,they work,,but like homie said,,gotta keep it clean


----------



## Mr.Negrito (Apr 13, 2010)

Just sata's!!!......95,2000,3000,4000/nr,hpvl,rp,kcl


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

:0 negrito dont fuck around :biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

THERE IS NO "BEST SPRAY GUN". U CAN PAINT THE SAME QUALITY WORK WITH A $500 GUN THAN U CAN WITH A $50 GUN. ITS ALL IN UR SKILLS. 
JUST MY .02


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Apr 29 2011, 04:47 PM~20450122
> *THERE IS NO "BEST SPRAY GUN". U CAN PAINT THE SAME QUALITY WORK WITH A $500 GUN THAN U CAN WITH A $50 GUN. ITS ALL IN UR SKILLS.
> JUST MY .02
> *


true,,


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Apr 30 2011, 10:47 AM~20450122
> *THERE IS NO "BEST SPRAY GUN". U CAN PAINT THE SAME QUALITY WORK WITH A $500 GUN THAN U CAN WITH A $50 GUN. ITS ALL IN UR SKILLS.
> JUST MY .02
> *


i highly disagree, not all guns are created equal...


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Apr 29 2011, 06:47 PM~20450122
> *THERE IS NO "BEST SPRAY GUN". U CAN PAINT THE SAME QUALITY WORK WITH A $500 GUN THAN U CAN WITH A $50 GUN. ITS ALL IN UR SKILLS.
> JUST MY .02
> *


BULLSHIT!


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Apr 29 2011, 06:47 PM~20450122
> *THERE IS NO "BEST SPRAY GUN". U CAN PAINT THE SAME QUALITY WORK WITH A $500 GUN THAN U CAN WITH A $50 GUN. ITS ALL IN UR SKILLS.
> JUST MY .02
> *


Unless your spraying a silver or a candy, then good luck with a cheap gun.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87cutty.Negrito_@Apr 28 2011, 09:12 PM~20445061
> *Just sata's!!!......95,2000,3000,4000/nr,hpvl,rp,kcl
> 
> 
> ...


how does the 4000 spray?


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

what about to sata jet 90?


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

?


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87cutty.Negrito_@Apr 28 2011, 10:12 PM~20445061
> *Just sata's!!!......95,2000,3000,4000/nr,hpvl,rp,kcl
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

Just used the sata jet 3000 digital for the first time.......damn i love that gun! gunna get one now


----------



## Mr.Negrito (Apr 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 30 2011, 08:11 PM~20456660
> *Unless your spraying a silver or a candy, then good luck with a cheap gun.
> *


4000........the best covers fast......they just made it better. I think i payed like $680....
For clear I use a RP 3000 1.2


----------



## Mr.Negrito (Apr 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@May 3 2011, 12:06 AM~20473285
> *Just used the sata jet 3000 digital for the first time.......damn i love that gun! gunna get one now
> *


Sata eazy to clean


----------



## Mr.Negrito (Apr 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $piff_@May 2 2011, 08:58 AM~20466267
> *what about to sata jet 90?
> *


?


----------

